# FrapHost - 1GB RAM for $25/Year, 4GB RAM for $21/Quarter, &More offers inside. Limted stocks for a l



## Epidrive (Oct 14, 2013)

*FRAPHOST WEBHOSTING SOLUTIONS - https://www.fraphost.com*


FrapHost was established on the goal to provide high quality hosting services for everyone. We believe that providing high quality services should come at an affordable price. For this reason we have provided exceptional plans, at the lowest prices, for the best services possible, on our fastest nodes ever.

*WHAT MAKES US STAND OUT AMONG THE SEA OF HOSTING PROVIDERS?*


Quality - We only use top of the line servers on a top-tier facility for high quality performance.


Reliability - Support technicians are always ready and on standby to assist our clients.


Guaranteed Resources - We have ample of resources to cater thousands of clients, but we do not sell more than what we can provide. All the specifications and resources listed in our all of our plans are guaranteed.


Price Lock Guarantee - Any plan you purchase will stay at that same price for the length of your stay with us, except if it was terminated, or if you plan to upgrade/downgrade to another plan.


Satisfaction Guarantee - Try our services now risk free. If something seem to fail your expectations and you are not satisfied, prove to us and you get your money back. This will be on a case-to-case basis.


Premium Network - The network consists of Level3, Telia, XO, Cogent, and more that are actively route optimized to ensure optimal latency, throughput and overall performance.

*PLEASE TAKE A LOOK AT OUR SPECIAL OFFERS BELOW*


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Location:* Buffalo, New York (Colocrossing Facility)

*Master node(s):* Intel Xeon E3-1240v2 w/HT 4 SATA3 Drives in RAID-10 1Gbps Speed

*FHVS Level 1*


1024MB RAM (1GB)


1536MB Burst (1.5GB)


30GB RAID-10 Diskspace


250GB Bandwidth


2 CPU Cores


1 IPv4 Address


OpenVZ/SolusVM


$6.95 / Month or $69 / Year


Order: Click Here


Use Coupon Code: WHT1024M for Monthly / WHT1024Y for Yearly


Test IP: 172.245.24.67


Test File: 172.245.24.67/testfile


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*Location:* Las Vegas, Nevada (Fiberhub Facility)

*Master node(s):* Dual Intel Xeon E5520 w/HT

*FHVS Special Level 1*


1024MB RAM (1GB)


15GB Diskspace


500GB Bandwidth


2 CPU Cores


1 IPv4 Address


OpenVZ/SolusVM


$25 / Year


Order: Click Here


No Coupon Code Required

*FHVS Special Level 2*


4096MB RAM (4GB)


60GB Diskspace


1000GB Bandwidth


4 CPU Cores


1 IPv4 Address


OpenVZ/SolusVM


$21 / Quarter


Order: Click Here


No Coupon Code Required


Test IP: 76.164.202.107


Test File: 76.164.202.107/testfile


-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-


We accept PayPal, and Credit Card (through PayPal) for payments. Please do not hesitate to let us know if you need any assistance. Please check our announcements too at: https://www.fraphost.com/announcements.php to know what's happening inside fraphost.

*TERMS OF SERVICE:* https://www.fraphost.com/terms.php

*PRIVACY POLICY:* https://www.fraphost.com/privacy.php

*COMPANY RECTO:* https://www.fraphost.com/company.php


----------

